# Krystal Kleen 'A-Kleen' All purpose Cleaner



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

WHAT IS IT?

Krystal Kleen 'A-Kleen' All purpose Cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Krystal Kleen Detail's 'A-Kleen' APC is a highly concentrated multi purpose cleaner. It can be diluted up to 100:1 whilst still maintaining excellent cleaning power. When used at higher concentrations, it can be used to remove even grease and oil deposits from vehicle interiors.
It is primarily aimed at vehicle interior cleaning from hard surfaces to fabrics and even leather. It is completely safe on all surfaces and is completely non-caustic. This means it will not stain trim or glass as will some APC's that are corrosive in use.
It is also pleasantly lemon scented and leaves your car interior smelling as fresh as it looks.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2010 Jaguar XF interior

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The product was tested on various particularly dirty interior surfaces, including plastics and leather. I opted to dilute the product 10:1. A small amount of product was sprayed onto the areas to be cleaned and left to dwell for a short time and then wiped with a damp microfiber towel and then wiped again with a dry towel. The results were very impressive with all surfaces quickly looking factory fresh again. Even surfaces that had a grained or textured finish were quickly cleaned. The pleasant Lemon Scent was evident after cleaning.

PROS

An excellent product that is easy and economical to use thanks to the great dilution rate of up to 100:1. Available in: 500ml, 1 litre, 5 litre and 25 litre quantities, with a cost ranging from £7.99 for 500ml to £39.99 for 25 litres

CONS

None that I can think of.

A Few pictures….



















Thanks to Krystal Kleen Detail for supplying their Krystal Kleen 'A-Kleen' All purpose Cleaner for review.

Their range of products can be bought at: http://www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk


----------

